# Tibetan Mastiff



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Does anyone use them as guardians?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

You need space and no neighbors... someone here has one- relative of mine has worked near the Tibetan border for the last 30 years so it was an idea of mine go import one.... but its not really something suited to where we live.... (the great pyr- Anatolian was enough to drive some of our neighbors over the edge, that kinda situation is no Joke)...


----------

